# Autosound für Lada Niva



## TommyLee (7. Juli 2006)

*Autosound für Lada Niva*

Hey brauche eure Hilfe beim Soundsystem für mein Auto.

Meine Vorstellung ist guter Klang mit 4000 Watt Endstufe.

Würde es Fachmenisch einbauen lassen und Passend zur Farbe des Autos (Rot) die Boxen in der Gleichen Farbe.

Aber was eure Meinung?

mfg

Tommy_Lee


----------



## mr_caedez (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Autosound für Lada Niva*



			
				TommyLee am 07.07.2006 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey brauche eure Hilfe beim Soundsystem für mein Auto.
> 
> Meine Vorstellung ist guter Klang mit 4000 Watt Endstufe.
> 
> ...



4000W Endstufe? Also du willst Plastikschrott ähnlich dem aussem Conradt Katalog? 
 
Ne, mal im Ernst, besuch lieber ein Fachforum (hifi-forum.de unterforum car hifi) und erstelle dort einen Thread, aber bitte genaue Angaben was du haben willst .(wieviele Speaker etc und gaaanz wichtig wie teuer der Spaß sein sollte)


----------



## INU-ID (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Autosound für Lada Niva*



			
				TommyLee am 07.07.2006 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was eure Meinung?


Bei richtigen 4000Watt, welche du mit deiner Batterie gar nicht betreiben könntest, würde dein Auto beim ersten Bass in alle Einzelteile zerfallen.*g*

Ne gescheite Endstufe  mit 200 Watt reicht dicke.

Schau mal hier: http://www.rockford-shop.de/

Ich könnte dir günstig 2 ordentliche MacAudio Subwoofer verkaufen: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=21&tid=4531132

Bilder: 
http://www.hificar.cz/data/466l.jpg

http://www.macaudio.ru/common/img/uploaded/Mac-Ice-Cube-125.jpg


Und hier kannst du mal kurz schauen was eine "richtige" 4000 Watt Endstufe kostet (Mono): http://masters-baumann.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p9_T40001bd-4000-Watt-Mono-Endstufe.html&XTCsid=d3ce76d8ebbb5431c193f8f35832c25c


----------



## Vlad-CCCP (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Autosound für Lada Niva*



			
				INU-ID am 07.07.2006 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> TommyLee am 07.07.2006 18:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der niva ist robust, zumindest die alten guten modelle, die ca. von 1975 bis 1990 hergestellt wurden. bei den neueren kenn ich mich nich aus, sind aber qualitativ nicht die besten.


----------



## TommyLee (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Autosound für Lada Niva*

Ich danke wenn ich die Stunde Zeit mal finde, werde ich mir dann eure Tipps zu gemutte ziehen. Zur Zeit streite ich mit chef um Urlaub will nicht die 30 Tage des Vertrags mir zusprechen, will mir 8 Tage fürs ganze jahr geben ^^.

mfg

Tommy_Lee


----------



## S-U-C-C-E-S-S (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Autosound für Lada Niva*

4000W???
Blöd oder was?  
In so einen in Schrott manifestierten Haufen amphibischer Urscheisse (namens Lada) würd' ich keinen einzigen Cent investieren. Wenn du Geld hast, schmeiss das Ding weg und kauf dir was anständiges. (Meine Güte, du lebst doch unter zivilisierten Leuten ....tststst)


----------



## TommyLee (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Autosound für Lada Niva*

Hey weißt du was das Teil wert hat?

Der hat 2000 (Jahr) neuen Lack bekommen in Farrarie rot. Dazu muss ich dir mal sagen ist der Gehegt und Geflegt.

mfg

Tommy_Lee

PS: http://cgi.ebay.de/Lada-Niva-Lada-Gelaendewagen-4-x-4-viele-Ersatzteile_W0QQitemZ250005601243QQihZ015QQcategoryZ9801QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Mal als Beispiel: Nur meiner hat: 

Erstzulassung: 1992
Und die Zulassungsbescheidigung ist unter (22) Bemerkungen und Ausnahmen viel Länger habe 2 seiten da es auf eine nicht mehr rauf ging. Musste drei mal zum TÜF hm besser gesagt der TÜF kam zu mir ^^. Der Herr war begeistert, und Zentralverrieglung und neue Stoßdempfer sind auch bald drin.


----------



## ripitall (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Autosound für Lada Niva*



			
				INU-ID am 07.07.2006 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> TommyLee am 07.07.2006 18:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Rockford-Teile kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Es gibt zwar besseres, aber das ist sicher nicht bezahlbar.
Hab selbst 2 kleine Rockford Punch HX2 im Karrn und die machen mächtig betrieb. Die Endstufen sind auch der Hass, haben Leistung ohne Ende.
Dafür bleiben sie halbwegs Bezahlbar

VOn den o.g. Macaudio-Teilen würd ich allerdings die Finger lassen, da die Gehäuse definitiv schrott sind (Sry, aber alles was auf Aussehen gebaut ist - Licht, Plexiglas - ist nicht grad das wahre.)

Ach ja, was haste denn mit der Anlage vor? Und was für Musik soll drauf laufen? Letzteres ist wichtig für die Gehäusewahl.
Ich selbst würd zB nie wieder n Reflex oder Bandpass-Gehäuse nehmen, weil die einfach nur scheisse klingen. Dafür drücken sie halt mehr als n  geschlossenes.


----------



## TommyLee (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Autosound für Lada Niva*

Jo Musik möchte ich Spielen (Avril Lavinge) also man soll Text noch verstehen, soll sich aber nicht so anhören wie bei anderen wo die Boxen sich überschreien und man nichts versteht. Höre nicht umbedingt Bum Bum Bum oder so aus dem alter bin ich schon raus als ich geboren bin. Aber im Notfall möchte ich halt was hören, da auch ein Bildschierm vorgesehen ist mit DVD Laufwerk wird dann auch Musik mit dazu gehören Auftriet zu sehen sein.

mfg

Tommy_Lee

PS: Hast du Pic´s der Boxen von den du schreibst?


----------



## cheesyproduction (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Autosound für Lada Niva*

Also du hast einen Lada Niva, wenn ich das recht gesehen hab, ich kann wie einige hier nicht verstehen wie jemand in ein solch einfaches und zweckmäßiges Auto dieses ganze Zubehör einbauen kann  
Da kann man ja gleich einen Hanomag Traktor zum Porsche umbauen.....


----------



## INU-ID (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Autosound für Lada Niva*



			
				ripitall am 14.07.2006 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> VOn den o.g. Macaudio-Teilen würd ich allerdings die Finger lassen, da die Gehäuse definitiv schrott sind (Sry, aber alles was auf Aussehen gebaut ist - Licht, Plexiglas - ist nicht grad das wahre.)


Schon mal diese Modelle besessen? Und welches Licht?
Die Ice-Cube haben einen Hammer Sound, am Gehäuse rappelt und zappelt nix.
Für das Geld gibts wenig besseres...
Sind mittlerweile eh verauft...



> Ich selbst würd zB nie wieder n Reflex oder Bandpass-Gehäuse nehmen, weil die einfach nur scheisse klingen.


Da bin ich auch anderer Meinung.
Das ist die optimale Ergänzung zu einer vorhandenen Anlage.

Bandpass: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bandpass

Bandpass-Gehäuse: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lautsprechergeh%C3%A4use#Bandpass-Geh.C3.A4use




@Topic: 

Ich bin zwar normal kein Freund von Mehrweg-LS, aber diese sind nicht schlecht: 
http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a158398.html
http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a147517.html

Davon 2 Sets in die Ablage/Türen, und noch nen kleinen Sub dazu - das sollte reichen.  (die 6 x 9er sind wirklich gut - davon 4 Stück    )


----------



## ripitall (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Autosound für Lada Niva*



			
				INU-ID am 22.07.2006 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ripitall am 14.07.2006 15:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, ich hatt kurze Zeit mal so n Ding, und ich war froh es wieder los zu sein. Das mit dem Licht und dem Plexiglas war eher allgemein gehalten, da es grade bei den Mainstream-Produkten solche Sachen gibt. Und es gibt genug die nach Aussehen kaufen und nicht nach Leistung.
Ich hab mal bei nem Kumpel den kleinsten Rockford-Woofer (200 Watt RMS) mit der dazugehörigen Rockford Endstufe (auch 200 RMS Monoblock) für 250 Taler mit Gehäuse verbaut. War das beste in P/L dass ich bisher erlebt hab.


Zum Gehäuse: Ich hatt auch hier alle 3 Typen und muss sagen, dass mir Bandpass und Reflexgehäuse viel zu sehr gebrummt haben. Mit dem geschlossen Gehäuse hab ich die Sorgen nicht mehr. Gut, es mag auch mit an der Musik liegen, ich brauch eher knackige Kurze Bässe, und die kann mir so n "belüftetes" Gehäuse nich bieten. Bei langen, weichen Bässen sollte ein Bandpass besser sein 
Ausserdem war die Dämpfung vom Woofer nicht grad der Reisser, und das bei ner Top Endstufe. Bei nem geschlossenen Gehäuse hat man das Problem nicht, da sich der Woofer weitgehend selbst durch den Unter- / Überdruck im Gehäuse dämpft.

Mal abgesehen davon (ich nehm als Beispiel jetzt mal meine Woofer):
Für meine Rockford bräucht ich ein 60 Liter Reflexgehäuse oder ein Geschlossenes mit 32 Liter.


----------

